# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Recife de Coral -Novos habitantes

## Hugo Rafael

Olá a toda a comunidade, 
Venho apresentar neste tópico o meu primeiro projecto de um aquário de agua salgada. A minha experiencia passa por comunitários e ciclideos do malawi estes ultimos com um tanque grandinho 1,80m porque são animais que necessitam de espaço.

Mas a muito que os aquários de agua salgada me atraem possivelmente desde que entrei na aquarofilia, mas devido a dizerem-me sempre que era mais complicado e tinha mais gastos fui deixando a ideia de parte. A uns tempos arreijei um espacinho pequeno em casa onde pretendo fazer este "Nano".

A minha ideia inicial era fazer um Barebottom com pouca rocha e um metodo probiótico. Depois de muito ler cheguei a conclusão que para o meu tipo de vida secalhar me iria ocupar bastante tempo e possivelmente nem o iria ter disponivel quando era necessário. Tambem vi aquários de barebottom pela net com a famosa placa de pead e experimentei ao vivo para ver  seu efeito... Não gostei sou sincero fica pouco natural o que para mim não é o objectivo. Os que defendem o uso do bare bottom e por uma questao de limpeza e não acomulação de detritos mas sinceramete o aquário já nao é uma coisa "natural" e com um fundo de plástico então é que não dizia mesmo nada.

Mudei um pouco de ideias e deixei o bare bottom e o metodo probiotico ( introdução de produtos diários) completamente de parte.

O aquário será mais de LPS e corais moles com uns poucos corais duros dos mais faceis de manter e menos exigentes em relação a luz e variação de parametros da agua.


Deixo o setup do aquário:

.  Aquário 65*40*45
.  Sump 50*35*50
.  Calha 4*36W PLL

E o equipamento técnico : 

.  Vortech MP10 
.  Eihem Compact Plus 3000 
.  Termostato 100W
.  Bubble Magus NAC7 
.  Saco 200 Micron
.  TMC UV 600

Layout:

.  Bio active live aragonite (para fazer uma camada fina de substrato de modo a não ficar totalemnte bate bottom)

. Rocha ainda a adquirir


Montar isto tudo num local tão pequeno não foi tarefa muito simples para quem estava abituado a meter tudo num movel e a caber lá de qualquer maneira... Mas conseguio-se com um pouco mais de trabalho.

O aquário era para ter um sistema de reposição automática mas depois do que li de boias que predem inundações dispensei o sistema e reponho a agua manual ( mais trabalho e mais variação possivelmente mas sinto-me seguro)


Fotos da sump : 





Ainda não está completa mas fica pronta hoje.

----------


## Hugo Rafael

Vou deixar mais uma actualização , mesmo sem comentários da comunidade :Admirado: 

Comprei 7 kilos de rocha morta bastante porosa que vou deixar curar no aquário. Em principio como irá ser apenas morta o ciclo será significativamente mais lento. Mas espero que a areia viva dê uma boa ajuda nesse ponto.

Tentei não fazer grandes aventuras com a rocha (esculpir)... Juntei apenas as rochas que comprei na melhor possição de encaixe de forma a não tornar o layout pouco natural  coisa que por vezes até gosto de ver mas não é o objectivo neste projecto.

Tenho tambem enhido o aquário aos poucos com agua de osmose e juntei já o sal. Isto tem de ser aos poucos porque ainda são uns litros bons de agua e não da para carregar tudo no carro de uma vez  :Prabaixo: . Mas com calma está-se a compor.

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, Desejo-te boa sorte nesse projecto. Pela lista de material pareces ter tudo controlado. Na minha opinião só alterava a iluminação, mesmo para LPS acho pouca

----------


## Hugo Rafael

Obrigado João.

A iluminação foi bem pensada antes de ser colocada e na altura pareceu-me adequado as lamapdas Pll são t5 dobradas ao meio o problema e o duplo filamento e durarem menos que as T5 normais  :Prabaixo: 

Mas são 144 W de luz para 110 litros de agua brutos... Parece-se ser suficiente para os corais que pretendo mas só o tempo o dirá. corais mais exigentes do tipo SPS não sao para agora. Pessoalmente prefiro os moles e LPS.

Obrigado pelo apoio e pela critica :SbOk2: .

----------


## João Seguro

Opinei, não por experiência própria mas pelo que leio e falo com pessoas mais entendidas mas se o dizes, nada melhor do que tirarmos as teimas. Nas pll não tens menos variedades de espectros do que nas t5?

----------


## Hugo Rafael

Sim João a variadade de espectros sem duvida e muito maior nas T5. Mas para recife o que se usa mais e actinicas e 10.000K  branco frio e ja se arranja esses espectros nas PLL.

Eu tambem nao falo por experiencia ainda porque a experiencia será esta agora  :Pracima:  mas no final vou dar o feedback.

Há menos expectros e supostamente os refletores individuais das t5´s são mt superiores o que faz a efeciencia da lampada ser maior. Mas tambem dei um geitinho nos refletores das PLL para melhorar esse facto. Mas penso que para o que pretendo de corais seja suficiente... a ver vamos  :Smile: .

Obrigado pelas criticas  :SbOk2: 

Já agora alguem me sabe dizer como manter a afinação do escumador a espuma tem de tar logo no inicio no copo do escumador ou mais ca em cima perto da saida ?

O escumador tem estado a trabalhar mas ainda nao tirou nenhuma poucaria nem tem espuma no copo.

cumprimentos,

----------


## Hugo Rafael

Bem só para actualizar um pouco a situação. O aquário tem estado a ciclar, adiciono um pouquinho e comida e bactérias para dar uma ajuda ... Foi assim que me regi nos meus aquários de agua doce e estou a fazer da mesma maneira no salgado.

Mas isto de ir olhando para o aquário sem nada dá sempre para ir pensando noutras situações. O saco de 200 microns vai sair da sump. A meu ver este tipo de filtragem para ser eficaz deve levar uma lavangem de 3 em 3 dias, senão o saco acumula mt lixo e satura transbordando, Como não vou ter disponiblidade para o estar sempre a limpar e por experiencia do meu aquário de cilideos em que o saco e bem maior e satura numa semana vou optar por não ter o saco e fazer a experiencia a ver se o escumador é capaz de remover algum do lixo que ficaria retido no saco.... Para esse efeito vou aumentar a circulação na sump para este andar pela coluna de agua....

O escumador funciona bem deixei-o desligado 2 dias e depois lá o liguei...  fez de novo uma espuma densa tirou uma ligeira sujidade mas depois voltou ao normal ou seja tira o que tem a tirar  rapidamente ( em fase de ciclo é pouca coisa)

Nesta fase tenho UV e escumador desligados já que estou a adiconar microbacter7 e diz na embalagem para desligar durante 4 horas os dispositivos, como o aquário está a cilar vou optar por não os ligar.

Não que seja para já mas que equipa de limpeza aconcelham ?

----------


## Hugo Rafael

Hoje tirei umas  fotos ao layout em fase de ciclo com as lâmpadas actinicas ligadas apenas.

Optei por 2 ilhas apesar de gostar também de paredes de rocha que se usava antigamente mas como o aquário e pequeno decidi fazer as duas ilhas :





Era para tira uma mais frontal mas a bateria acabou  :Frown: ...

Neste momento o aquário já se encontra com o ciclo iniciado a Amonia já esta presente bem como um elevado numero de nitritos e alguns nitratos... Agora é aguardar mais um pouco entretanto se poderem ir dando opiniões de vivos que possam viver comodamente neste tanque agradeço. Preferia peixes utilizados em nano reef´s que é o que considero ideal para o aquário.

----------


## João Seguro

"Não reefs" queres dizer que não sejam reef safe? Não tencionas ter corais?

----------


## Hugo Rafael

Peço desculpa queria dizer nano reef´s peixes que fiquem pequenos  :Wink: . Referi os nanos porque sinceramente axo que os peixes com tamanho para nano e o ideial para este aquário. 

Na ordem dos 6/7 cm completamente adultos.

Aproveito para deixar mais uma foto :

----------


## Hugo Rafael

Neste momento o ciclo já se encontra iniciado; já há nitritos... 



Agora neste momento surge-me a duvida. A cilagem de um aquário de agua salgada parece-me muito mais lenta que num aquário de agua doce. Talvez por ser apenas com a colonização da rocha e não ter nenhu outro suporte para bactérias , ainda para mais eu só utilizei rocha morta o que vai aumentar o tempo ainda mais.



No entanto eu gostava apenas de saber se fazem trocas de agua duarante o ciclo ou se a melhor forma é quando a amónia e nitritos estiverem a 0 e os nitratos com valores medios altos se deva fazer a troca isto enquanto nao se tem nenhum ser vivo.



Nos meus aquário de agua doce procedi a ciclagem sem trocas de agua e deu resultado. Qual a vossa opinião ? é melhor fazer trocas durante o ciclo para baixar os valores ou mais vale ter pariencia e ficar com a amonia e nitritos a 0 e depois então fazer a troca?

----------


## João Seguro

Boas,

A rocha estando viva é meio caminho sim. Na minha opinião para acelerares o ciclo arranjavas uns quilos, coisa pouca, de rocha viva BOA que vai ajudar a colonizar a outra bem mais depressa.

Podes também adicionar bactérias que ajudam imenso.

As TPA no meu ver são benéficas para ires retirando essa porcaria toda que tens na água, se fizeres de 10-20% semanais não perdes nada com isso.

----------


## Hugo Rafael

A intenção de não colocar rocha viva , foi o não ter pragas indesejáveis. Nunca cheguei a ver rocha viva que me agrada-se a venda. Assim sendo optei pela morta mas já tinha sido avisado que demoraria mais... A biologia ainda se tem de criar e leva tempo.

No entanto tenho posto bactárias. Microbacter7.

Este tempo dá para ir procurando o que se gostava e se pode manter  :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Rafael

Bem vou postar hoje uns testes que fiz:

- Calcio entre 380 a 400

- KH- 5

- MG - 900

Fiz teste de nitratos mas já nem me recordo do valor mas está baixinho. Ainda não há novidades de habitantes uma vez que não há algas e a primeira coisa a entrar será a equipa de limpeza.

O meu agradecimento ao Hugo pela ajuda que me deu e esclarecimentos que me prestou como sempre muita paciencia

----------


## Hugo Rafael

Bem Update no material desta vez investi numa ventoinha para colocar no topo do aquário... era para ir para a sump , mas lá não faz o serviço como deve de ser. 



Reservei também um controlador para poder regular o funcionamento da ventoinha e do termoestáto.



Por outro lado tambem fiz um investimento em Kalk.

----------


## Hugo Rafael

Bem hoje não resisti e lá fui buscar a equipe de limpeza  :Smile:  . Adquiri 5 Turbos e 1 Strombus. Depois de uma aclimatização já passeiam pela rocha.

Não sei se vou adcicionar algo mais para preencher esta equipa logo se verá. Mas com todo o gosto aceito sugestões.

----------


## Hugo Rafael

Bem cheguei a casa e vou mostrar de momento o que gosto menos no aquário a fase de algas: 



Ai estão elas a aparecer com rapidez (algas castanhas)

Depois tentei tirar algumas dos habitantes : 

Strombus:





Este devia ser limpador de substrato mas tenho a impressão que é alpinista....


Agora os turbos :




Infelizmente não consigo fotos melhores :ymblushing:

----------


## Hugo Rafael

Para actualizar um pouco o meu aquário  a equipa de limpeza tem feito um bom trabalho na remoção das algas  :ymhug: 

Como já estava na altura e cá por casa já se falava que andava despido o aquário fui aquirir os meus três primeiros habitantes do reef : 

2 Amphiprion ocellaris pequeninos - Não estava para os aquirir pois soube de uns problemas que havia com eles a nivel de uma batéria que se pronunciava aquando do aumento da salinidade para salinidades mais elevadas... mas cá em casa a força foi grande para os comprar e lá os adquiri. Vieram na 3 feira a noite ontem estavam reticentes em comer mas hoje já comem. Espero que consiguam superar o periodo de desenvolvimento da batéria e esta não se pronuncie...

Adquiri tambem um um coral : Zoanthus. Esta escolha foi porque queria um coral facil de manter para primeiro  :Smile: . coloqueio no fundo do aquário apesar de ler que se devia colocar a meio mas como a intensão não e que espalhar-se muito ficou numa rocha separada.

Fotos: 








As fotos não tem qualidade mas fiz o melhor possivel. Aos peixes ainda se torna mais complicado tira pk não param quietos.

----------


## Hugo Rafael

Novidades acabei por introduzir mais dois habitantes no aquário.

Um deles foi o Ctenochaetus strigosus para me ajudar no combate ás algas. Tem as barbatanas um bocado ratadas no aquário onde estava na loja levava uns apertos de outro que lá estava... Mas disseram-me que e perfeitamente recuperável é um exemplar pequeno. Vamos lá ver como vai ser a recuperação espero que seja breve.

E comprei um coral o qual não sei o nome. Apenas que é um LPS e um frag pequenino mas gostei bastante dele.

Agradeço mais uma vez ao Hugo pela ajuda que me deu  e sempre bom haver alguem mais experiente a quem recorer e com tanta paciencia

----------


## JoaquimNovo

Boas
Espero que o aquario esteja de boa saude,ja conseguiste tirar todas as algas?

Venha uma fostos para ver o andamento.

Abraço e boa sorte para o nano!!!

----------


## Hugo Rafael

O tempo não tem sido muito para vir ao forum mas o aquário já teve os seus problemas umas mortes de corais LPS por KH da agua elevado.

E infelizmente uns peixes que resolveram saltar para fora do aquário e não estando eu em casa foi desgraça certa.


Vai se aprendendo com os erros afinal este aquário foi mesmo para me famializar com este mundo da agua salgada  :Smile: 

As algas ainda vão aparecendo pelos vidros etc mas os peixes vao depenicando e tá tudo sobe controle tendo ate diminuido um pouco  :Smile:  a medida que se estabiliza e vai passando o tempo já e uma coisa que se controla sem se dar conta  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Hugo.
Que tal vai indo esse aquario?
Que tal uma actualizaçao?

----------


## Hugo Rafael

OLá Paulo  vai indo  :Wink:  

Está com poucos corais e uns peixinhos. De peixes está completo de corais ainda falta muito.

Aquilo agora está estavel é basicamente so azer a manutenção e ter tempo de o disfrutar.

No entanto como tenho mais 2 aquários e mais animais de estimação o tempo ás vezes e pouco para tudo  :Smile: .

Mas assim que me for possiel vou tirar novas fotos para mostrar a evolução.

Obrigado pelo interesse no projecto  Paulo  :Wink:

----------

